# Knicks vs Pistons Game Thread: Dec 27, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knicks:*


> Although the team was playing without Mardy Collins, Jared Jeffries and Nate Robinson - all suspended - and the injured Quentin Richardson (back spasms), Steve Francis returned to the lineup. Francis, who missed the previous eight games with tendinitis in his right knee, had nine points and two assists in just over 16 minutes.
> This is the second meeting between the teams this season. Chauncey Billups had 22 points and 16 assists in a 108-100 win by the Pistons on Dec. 1, while Eddy Curry led New York with 24 points. Following Wednesday's game, the Knicks begin a five-game road trip on Friday against the Phoenix Suns.


*Pistons:*


> The Pistons (18-8) try for their sixth straight win as they face the Knicks (12-18) on Wednesday.
> Detroit has won 10 of its last 12 games against the Knicks, with the 10 wins coming by an average margin of 11.3 points. Most of the success has come at home, however, with the Pistons just 7-20 at Madison Square Garden since 1991.
> The Pistons are looking to extend their five-game winning streak following a 92-91 victory over the New Jersey Nets on Tuesday. Chauncey Billups, who was 1-of-10 from the floor, made two free throw with 7.2 seconds to give his team the lead and its 15th win in 18 games. "I love games like this," Billups said. "Even though I struggled, it's great to be in games that you know are going down to the wire and that someone's going to have to make a play."


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Is Francis playing? I heard he wasnt. If he's not, thats a good thing.
I think Eddy Curry will be a non-factor tonight. Even without Ben Wallace, the Pistons interior Defense is great. I hope Curry shuts me up though.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

knicks are playing some nice ball so far.....



nice crisp passes, nice teamwork, nice chemistry.....yet detroit is still hanging in there....game is tied i think.....

hopefully knicks keep this up


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn look at the Knicks I havent checked the boxscores yet but it seems like Curry and Steph both have 20 at the half. Im glad Curry is proving me wrong thus far. Isiah please dont let Francis play for the rest of the game. He's more than a cancer, he's AIDS or something. Him hitting the ball after that Jeffries putback was unnecessary. He just had to get his touch of the ball in.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

A soon as Lee came in the game we start winning again. Everytime Lee grabs a board, he gets cheered. I love it. Marbury is playing like himself. I was beginning to hate Frye, but it looks like his jumpshot is consistent again. Curry and Steph are killing tonight.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

End of the 3rd. Knicks down 1. All they need to do is pick up their energy and contain Hamilton. Rest of the Knicks need to step up. Curry and Steph have been carrying them long enough.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

RASHEED SUCKS...hahahah the missed dunk was priceless


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

marbury looking like the old stephon tonight. three straight to tie it up. just defend billups once more and there's a good chance the knicks can get this one.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

marbury hits 3 straight FT's....almost missed the first as it spun around the rim for a sec PHEW!......

tie game 122-122,... 22 secs left in OT


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

frye sends game into TRIPLE OT! with a outside jumper


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

wow! channing frye...wow! the knicks love overtime it seems like.


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

i'm speechless. what team is this? all i can say is this is great ball. i think the nets put a hex on detroit for last night.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

everybody knows we have a talented roster......


we just need to execute........


on another note wtf nasz Mohammed is crashing the boards like a mad man.......i swear i feel like ive seen him have at least a dozen tip in attempts...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

What a game. Knicks up by 3 in the third OT. Boy we need a win though. No moral victories tonight.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!What a great *** game and I win $125 by betting that there would be 3 overtimes.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

KNICKS WIN IN TRIPLE OVERTIME!!! ONE OF THE BEST GAMES I HAVE EVER SEEN. 

Let me tell you, those lets go knick chants I could hear out in my house in suffolk rofl.:clap: 

Lets take this win and get a good road trip going.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

That was well worth the watch. Frye is the ****, he really helped tonight. When I saw Crawford hit that first jumpshot in the 3rd overtime, I knew his shot was about to light up. It was a great effort by everyone. 4 players with more than 20 points and Lee somehow got another double double.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Nice Knick WIN 151-145

Jared Jefferies is a BUM!* 
He's afraid to rebound, he is always out of position, and the last play where he was supposed to foul Prince which he didnt, the Pistons shot a three and tied the game for overtime. Why is Isiah so sold on this guy? 

The Knicks would have WON this game by 8 to 10 points in regulation if Jared Jefferies did not play the last 6 minutes of the 4th quarter. 
The Detroit Pistons were dead tired at the end of the forth quarter. Nazr legs was gone, but Jefferies let any Piston get an offensive rebound over him. 

*Playing Jefferies for 42 minutes kept the fatigue Pistons in the game.*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree, Jeffries seemed to either be fouling or turning over the ball.
Marbury 6 Fouls
Crawford 5 Foul
Curry None(OMG Amazing)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #fa002c; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>DETROIT PISTONS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Tayshaun Prince, SF</TD><TD>49</TD><TD>4-16</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Rasheed Wallace, PF</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>4-14</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nazr Mohammed, C</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>8-16</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Chauncey Billups, PG</TD><TD>51</TD><TD>3-13</TD><TD>2-9</TD><TD>9-11</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Richard Hamilton, SG</TD><TD>55</TD><TD>19-37</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>12-12</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>51</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Dale Davis, C</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Will Blalock, G</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio McDyess, PF</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>7-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ronald Murray, SG</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jason Maxiell, F</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Carlos Delfino, SG</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ronald Dupree, SF</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*54-123*</TD><TD>*7-25*</TD><TD>*30-36*</TD><TD>*27*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*56*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*40*</TD><TD>*145*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*43.9%*</TD><TD>*28.0%*</TD><TD>*83.3%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 10 (12)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>10-18</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, GF</TD><TD>43</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>54</TD><TD>11-15</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>11-15</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>33</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>53</TD><TD>8-15</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>11-12</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>51</TD><TD>13-23</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>12-15</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>41</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>46</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*49-87*</TD><TD>*5-17*</TD><TD>*48-63*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*36*</TD><TD>*47*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*151*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*56.3%*</TD><TD>*29.4%*</TD><TD>*76.2%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 18 (24)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* 3 NEWYORK ( J Crawford 1 ) DETROIT ( R Hamilton 1, T Prince 1 )
*Officials:* Ely Roe , Joe Forte , Marc Davis 
*Attendance:* 19,763
*Time:* 03:39


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

By far the best win of the season, we should really sit Nate Robinson down when he comes back. LMAO


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*New York Knicks' Channing Frye, right, celebrates with Jared Jeffries after hitting a shot against the Detroit Pistons to tie the score at the end of double overtime in NBA basketball action Wednesday, Dec. 27, 2006 at Madison Square Garden in New York. The Knicks went on to win in triple overtime 151-145. (AP Photo/Julie Jacobson)*









*New York Knicks' Channing Frye, right, celebrates after hitting a shot that tied the game late in double overtime against the Detroit Pistons in NBA basketball action Wednesday, Dec. 27, 2006 at Madison Square Garden in New York. The Knicks went on to win in triple overtime 151-145. (AP Photo/Julie Jacobson)*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wins like these really help bring the team together. I hope its working.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Easy there, Kiyaman.....*

I know Lee is your boy and he deserves it but no way Jeffries is a bum. I suggest you check out the box score from the last meeting and then this one. Notice anything different with prince's numbers? Thought so. He is a very nice defensive player. Although he screwed up by not fouling Prince, Lee made a bigger screw up by not guarding Delfino on the only shot that could hurt us....a three. Everybody makes mistakes, even our favorites. Kudos to Marbury....helluva game for him. When he and JC play like that, the Knicks can ball (and beat) anyone. He did a number on Billups.


----------

